# chalenger MT 645



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Looking at buying a 2005 Challenger Mt 645 from a guy that has a manure spreading business. It's in decent shape and has 4000 hrs on it.He has 2 others and they are the only ones that i know of in the state, so what is it worth roughly? I've looked on tractor house and see them anywhere's from 50k to 110k. Our local cat dealer gave up the franchise, but we have a ago dealer and a massey dealer that can get parts, but service and repairs will be up to us, which we do most of our own work anyways. I don't want to low ball him but i don't want to pay a premium for an unpopular tractor. Thanks,

Ben


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Look up comparable used prices on MF8260 and offer a little lower on the price. 
Nice looking tractor!


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We have a 2002 665. Bought in 2012 privately and paid $70k. Had 3900 hours at the time, duals all around and full weight kit.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Wouldn't the agco and Massey dealer be able to do repairs on it? The dealers here work on anything.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> Look up comparable used prices on MF8260 and offer a little lower on the price.
> Nice looking tractor!


I think it would be more comparable to a early MF 8460.

I have a 05 MF 8450.

Is the MT 645 CVT? My MF is a Dyna Step tranny.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> I think it would be more comparable to a early MF 8460.I have a 05 MF 8450.Is the MT 645 CVT? My MF is a Dyna Step tranny.


Yeah maybe, but tractor data says its same as MF8260. Maybe it's a typo???

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/003/8/2/3829-challenger-mt645.html


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Cy and Stack do you like the SISU engine. I know that they are in tractors in the 80-150 HP range that I would look at just wondering how they compare to the Perkins.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

cornshucker said:


> Cy and Stack do you like the SISU engine. I know that they are in tractors in the 80-150 HP range that I would look at just wondering how they compare to the Perkins.


i think they are very fuel effitiant and they put out a lot more HP then they are rated at.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Teslan said:


> Wouldn't the agco and Massey dealer be able to do repairs on it? The dealers here work on anything.


They would but one is an hr away and the other is almost 2. And yes it's a CVT



swmnhay said:


> i think they are very fuel effitiant and they put out a lot more HP then they are rated at.


The current owner say he averages 4 gal/hr hauling a 6300 gal manture tank. His son pulled a 5 shank subsoiler and said it burned around 8. He also has a 665 and i guess it's a beast. I worked with him the other day hauling a few loads out of a pond that was going to spill over, it's an awesome tractor. Unfortunately i promised the wife i wouldn't buy anything with tires this year, so i might have to act like a politician


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks like the Challengers are made in France. I wonder if that's the factory Kubota bought to make their new larger farm tractors?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We love the SISU. The power is remarkable and the downtime is next to nothing.

In all the tractors and combines we've sold with the SISU at work, we have only had one total engine failure. Water pump bearing went out and pumped coolant into the lube system. Unfortunately the customer did not believe the Low Coolant Level tattletale until it was too late.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> Looks like the Challengers are made in France. I wonder if that's the factory Kubota bought to make their new larger farm tractors?


Currently Challengers and MF mid to large MFD are built in Jackson,Mn about 40 miles from me.They also build the trac challenger tractors and AgChem terrogators and Rogators.i think the sisu engines are built in France and shipped over.

I think they were built in France before they added the tractor lines at the Jackson plant.Before Agco bought AgChem it was were they only built terrogators and sprayers.I actually applied for a job there in 1977 as a welder.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Currently Challengers and MF mid to large MFD are built in Jackson,Mn about 40 miles from me.They also build the trac challenger tractors and AgChem terrogators and Rogators.i think the sisu engines are built in France and shipped over.
> 
> I think they were built in France before they added the tractor lines at the Jackson plant.Before Agco bought AgChem it was were they only built terrogators and sprayers.I actually applied for a job there in 1977 as a welder.


I thought that i read somewheres that Sisu was a Finnish made engine.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

bensbales said:


> I thought that i read somewheres that Sisu was a Finnish made engine.


Yes the engines are built in Finland with tractor assembly in France.
http://www.valtra.com/250.aspx


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi Ben,
Is he going out of business? Or replacing them with some other brand? If he is replacing them I would be wondering why. 
FYI, the wife wouldn't know if you stored it over at my place and borrowed it for the summer


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

DSLinc1017 said:


> Hi Ben,
> Is he going out of business? Or replacing them with some other brand? If he is replacing them I would be wondering why.
> FYI, the wife wouldn't know if you stored it over at my place and borrowed it for the summer


Hahaha yup i could hide it over to your place but she might notice an extra payment going out.  No he is not replacing those tractors. This all came about when i asked about possibly renting one of his big tractors, he has 3 but only has 2 tanks. He's 60 ish and is looking for a possible exit plan that leaves his customers with a reliable contractor plus he can still help when he wants to. This will be sort of a trial year for me so we are not publicizing it very much, if you catch my drift. Biggest problem with those tractors that i've found so far is dash"s and sensor failure. The hard components are pretty much bullet proof.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Dash panels can be fixed at Ag Express in Iowa. The switch most prone to fai is the "Bottom of Clutch" switch.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

Went over a meet with the guy today and we firmed up our deal. Thursday i'll head over with some cash. Most people are saying i'm crazy but most those same people 10 years ago told me i was crazy to leave a high paying factory job to sell hay full time . I find kind of disappointing that people still underestimate my abilities and commitment to making it work. I can't wait to pull through my home town with my Big yellow tractor and sh.t tank


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I hear you Ben. I really admire your story. I'm kind of a smaller version of you. I'm chest deep in payments and can't wait to get some equipment paid off. Acquiring more land all the time. Lots of possibilities out there. Bigger hay farmers retiring. Can't wait to get bigger.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

bensbales said:


> Went over a meet with the guy today and we firmed up our deal. Thursday i'll head over with some cash. Most people are saying i'm crazy but most those same people 10 years ago told me i was crazy to leave a high paying factory job to sell hay full time . I find kind of disappointing that people still underestimate my abilities and commitment to making it work. I can't wait to pull through my home town with my Big yellow tractor and sh.t tank


Great!!! I need your services !!


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

DSLinc1017 said:


> Great!!! I need your services !!


I didn't know you had a manure pond over there, or is it at the lang farm?


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

bensbales said:


> I didn't know you had a manure pond over there, or is it at the lang farm?


I don't ! But I still need FERT!


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

We've started hauling poop already!


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

bensbales said:


> We've started hauling poop already!


If you have any leftovers.... you know where my fields are


----------

